
Ask HN: What's the Future Of PLC Programming? - jokinko
Hello. I&#x27;m in a company which uses PLCs for assembly lines and manufacturing stuff. PLC world is kinda foreign to me and seems to be far behind current software world. Everything I learned about programming is kinda useless when programming PLCs... What are you guys using or would like to use in PLC world so it can be a bit closer to regular programming that I&#x27;m used to?
======
airbreather
Structured text

------
AntiTechTechie
Ladder logic

